# 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded



## ne14golf (Jun 7, 2000)

Got the noted DTC trouble codes. Does anyone know what this means? causes? fixes?
I get this DTC and EPC light goes on and accelerator pedal is useless. I have to shut down and restart the engine in order to erase the EPC light and get the car to drive again. 
This usually occurs from a rolling start in 1st or 2nd gear. The car feels like it's hauling ass then, "umf" it feels like I hit a wall. The engine is still running but I can't accelerate. This could be a very dangerous in the wrong situation.
Thanks all!


----------



## das Haupt (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (ne14golf)*

Yep, I've gotten the same code on my GTI. I've got a K04, GIAC chip and evo intake.. nothing else. The car pulls SOO hard tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slimjim (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (FlyinTurbo)*

i have gotten this as well. i have an atp stage 3.
i have no idea what it is. i used to have the maf unplugged, and it was happening a lot (all of a sudden, during a long road trip). mostly up hills, at part throttle but high boost.
i reconnected my maf, and it mostly disappeared. i say mostly, because it has happened once or twice since then.
slim


[Modified by slimjim, 11:54 AM 5-14-2002]


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (slimjim)*

I think this may have happend to me today during lunch, I will Vag-com when I get home tonight


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Phishy)*

i have gotten it a few times.....but only when it was really cold outside.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (FlyinTurbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yep, I've gotten the same code on my GTI. I've got a K04, GIAC chip and evo intake.. nothing else. The car pulls SOO hard tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​so you have all stock exhaust and DP hardware?


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Phishy)*

Had it too... very disconcerting. The 2nd time I just switched off, coasted for a second and then started up again no probs


----------



## shj999 (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Srexy)*

I just got the code again...5 minutes ago








GIAC ko4 chip 
he knows about the problem...but no fix as of yet


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (shj999)*

what other mods are you running, DP exhaust, inlet pipe, IC etc?


----------



## shj999 (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Phishy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what other mods are you running, DP exhaust, inlet pipe, IC etc?[HR][/HR]​ko4
atp 3 inch down pipe
TT cat back
evo cai
abd inlet pipe
ect


----------



## das Haupt (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Phishy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
so you have all stock exhaust and DP hardware?[HR][/HR]​Yep, this car doesnt have an exhaust. Just the mods listed.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (shj999)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what other mods are you running, DP exhaust, inlet pipe, IC etc?
ko4
atp 3 inch down pipe
TT cat back
evo cai
abd inlet pipe
ect[HR][/HR]​I checked the codes, got the same 17743 code, as well as 17965 charge pressure- positive deviation (I've gotten this before), and 17705 pressure drop between turbo and TV check DV (gotten this before too)
I have almost the same mods as you
K04
NS inlet pipe
ATP 3" DP/high flo cat
TT 2.5" cat back
cool flo with no heat shield
Bailey DV
ATP FMIC
I am running a lower boost file than most (or all) other GIAC K04 users, I'm surprised I got the torque code, because I have driving with the same chip for about 3 weeks now and have floored it regularily







When I got the code today I wasn't even "on it" very hard maybe 75% throttle at about 4K+rpm when the car cut out


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Phishy)*

So is this basically saying the engine is putting out too much torque?
Stupid electronics.


----------



## ne14golf (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (One Dub Nut)*

Phishy~
I've also noticed that this problem comes on at about 75% throttle and usually the first drive of the day. I'm not too sure if that has anything to do with it though. Still have no idea what could be causing this problem.
If I had known about this, I would have thought twice about the K04 upgrade.
BTW, i'm using a GIAC v12 chip for the k03. 



[Modified by ne14golf, 7:23 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Phishy)*

17743 Engine torque monitoring control limit exceeded
- Check hose setup; MAF; Intake Air Temp sensor; Engine Coolant Temp Sensor
17965 Boost pressure regulation control limit exceeded 
- Check wastegate bypass regulator valve (N75)
17705 Connection turbocharger, throttle valve pressure loss 
- Check hoses between turbocharger and throttle valve 



[Modified by UKAUSSI, 12:16 AM 5-15-2002]


----------



## need for speed (May 11, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (UKAUSSI)*

I have a k04 on my 2000 golf, with the wetterauer k04 software, and I have not had any codes whatsoever. I have been running the k04 software for about 2 months, and so far the car has been better than ever. I am boosting to about 20psi and then it slowly drops to redline. It looks like GIAC has some problems with their software, and for $700 I would not tolerate any codes at all. Hope you guys find out what the problem is, because that doesnt sound too safe, especially if your throttle doesnt work when a certain code is thrown....


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (need for speed)*

I've had my GIAC ko4 for almost20k miles with no codes, even when running ice cold with a dump tube at the drag strip. Seems weird that some people get the code, and others do not. I'm running the full boost file. The reason why the Wett chip gets no codes is because it runs less boost overall, and definitely makes less power. I've tried it.
-Mike P


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (tyrolkid)*

I have never received this DTC.... yet... I have an APH motor Beetle with a K04. When I run my ECU with the APR K03 program, I have got some pretty weird Wheel Dyno torque readings in the past week. 
The program has a huge 25 psi boost spike and where the spike shows up in the rpm band I get crazy torque readings as high as 469ft/lbs to 508 ft/lbs depending on the engine temp. I know this could be an anomaly but I have been able to repeat the results on many different occasions in 3rd and 4th gear pulls.
Kinda weird how the K04 produces torque and not the corrsponding hp I would expect from a turbo upgrade. For me this has been a bit dissapointing.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (ChrisG)*

Chris could be the fueling. Do you have an A/f with that dyno?


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Bug_Power)*

no but I can get it next week. will post the charts tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Bug_Power)*

It's an engine management issue. The software code must be altered to fix this. Inform the GIAC dealer you bought the chip from, and have them contact Garrett.


----------



## 1quikvw (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Bug_Power)*

i've never gotten any codes, but have got that wierd feeling of- GREAT acceleration, then all of a sudden, the car just slows for a couple secs, then comes back alive... usually happens around 4-5000 RPM.... and between 2nd and 3rd gears... it sucks, but since it doesnt throw a code, i have no clue whats wrong... mods are as follows:
AWD motor with AWW turbo (not even a fullblown k04!)
GIAC chip ver.4
abd TIP
eurosport intake
supersrpint catback
3" DP and CAT


----------



## Tonysjet (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (ne14golf)*

has anyone found out how to fix this I just got my k0-4 with garret chip and got the DTC too...
Frank


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Tonysjet)*

Ever since I replaced my bad DV, and bad MAF and re did all plumbing connections between turbo and TB, I haven't had this code. Been 3 months or so since I've had any codes


----------



## BamaJedi (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Tonysjet)*

This is a shot in the dark, but I was wondering about engine torque. Ok, when you do a block 120, there is a column "specified load" which is 399.8 NM. It would seem to me that the computer thinks the maximum torque the engine should put out/endure is right at 400 NM. Perhaps exceeding this number throws the code?


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (BamaJedi)*

my friend just did a k04 in his jetta. he pulled the same codes. we found out the problem. it has to do with your asr system. your producing more torque then the system can handle and that throws the codes. if you turn your asr off then the problem will go away and the car will drive normal. let me know how you make out.


----------



## laylomo (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (BamaJedi)*

I just got my K04 kit on, and have similar problems, kit was purchased with AWE, and once boost builds up higher rpm, (or sometimes lower), it feels like DV is leaking, but after I ran Vag tool, it throws a 17963 - pressure limit exceeded or something in that area. I'm guessing computer is not letting the boost continue at that rate, it doesn't happen in either 1st or 2nd gear, usually 3rd and on. I have similar mods:
Custom FMIC
Custom 3" Turbo back w/ test pipe
BMC Intake
NS TIP
Forge DV
Any ideas?


----------



## longshanks (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (ne14golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, i'm using a GIAC v12 chip for the k03. 
[HR][/HR]​My friends (spooled) is running the same chip and has the same problems. We are working on it and GIAC knows of the problem.


----------



## Tonysjet (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (drivrswntd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my friend just did a k04 in his jetta. he pulled the same codes. we found out the problem. it has to do with your asr system. your producing more torque then the system can handle and that throws the codes. if you turn your asr off then the problem will go away and the car will drive normal. let me know how you make out.
[HR][/HR]​Thats me the quote is right no more codes when the ASR is off.....
Frank 
PS: see you tonight Jay


----------



## vwgreek (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Tonysjet)*

It is interesting that some of you have experienced this code at 75% throttle since there have been quite a few posts about our cars feeling faster off the line at 75% throttle as opposed to full throttle. It seems that you all make more torque at 75% throttle, so maybe the theory is correct that we are faster off the line at part throttle?
Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## ne14golf (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (Tonysjet)*

Sorry guys,
I tried the ASR off thing and still had a 17743 code. The fact is that I've been getting this code daily after changing my MAF to a 'A' version. 
HELP ME!!!








Tyler

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
my friend just did a k04 in his jetta. he pulled the same codes. we found out the problem. it has to do with your asr system. your producing more torque then the system can handle and that throws the codes. if you turn your asr off then the problem will go away and the car will drive normal. let me know how you make out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thats me the quote is right no more codes when the ASR is off.....


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (ne14golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Got the noted DTC trouble codes. Does anyone know what this means? causes? fixes?[HR][/HR]​blame garret lim
it means your car exceeded 295 ft/lbs torq


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (ne14golf)*

Geez...I wish I would throw this code


----------



## turboluvr (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (KrautFed)*

Well you can add me to the list of people who have thrown this code. I was going down an on ramp 2nd gear about 75% throttle and BAM epc light no acceleration when i press on the go pedal, so I pull off, I happened to have the vag com and laptop along hook it up, 17743. Restarted the car and drove home. 
My car has not worked right since I had the k04 installed. I have replaced the maf and one bailey and now my replacement bailey seems to be sticking







this whole situation really is starting to get me a little irritated. Kinda regret going the k04 route now. Well I will be calling AWE again tomorrow to see if GIAC has come up with a fix for this. I certainly do not want to drive around wondering if my car is going to suddenly lose all power. ahhh the fun of modding!


----------



## ne14golf (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: 17743 P1335 - Engine Torque Monitoring - Control Limit Exceeded (turboluvr)*

Turboluvr,
Please let us know what you find out about the K04 software upgrades. I've been trying to contact GIAC myself by email and they haven't responded yet! I'm pretty disappointed with customer service.
Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## tsouth (Feb 21, 2007)

I am experiencing this code as well. My mods are K04-2x with all supported mods as well as UNI 2+ programming. It only happens at partial throttle and during the first drive after the car has sat for a while. If you adjust your wastegate and lower your boost levels, you can prevent this code from popping up, but who wants to do that. I'm sure that with some fine tweaking of the wastegate actuator we can prohibit this problem altogether.


----------



## TheTroutmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

*Where's the answers??*

Apparently lots of ppl are experiencing this DTC myself included. And like someone pointed out yeah its bloody dangerous in a given situation. I had to pick someone up from an airport at night and on the way home the car cut out SIX times!! To top it off, the heavens were wide open, litterally pi...ng it down, driving amongst nervous drivers, and THEN HAVING TO CUT THE IGNITION KILLING ALL THE LIGHTS. (starts right up again) Fun indeed. Glad I made it home alive... 

Codes thrown : 


4 Faults Found: 
17965 - Charge Pressure Control: Positive Deviation 
P1557 - 35-00 - - 
17743 - Engine Torque Monitor 2: Control Limit Exceeded 
P1335 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17765 - Cylinder 1 Ignition Circuit: Short to Ground 
P1357 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16502 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Signal too High 
P0118 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

I've recently replaced the Coolant Temp Sensor, but I'm convinced its still faulty, (temp gauge goes to 90 degrees, then down to 70ish and back again) so have ordered 2 extra on ebay. Bit cheaper than the £35.00 our local Audi stealer charged me in Gibraltar,- bloody ripoff. 

Anyways...surely someone out there has had these issues fixed and has some ANSWERS!?? 

Its amazing how much time I've spent on forums where there's more chit chat than actual worth while information. 

C'mon guys! Share your knowledge! 

(08/1999 S4B5 Avant, no mods)


----------



## SERRA_RACING (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning. I'm from Brazil. I have a 180hp Audi A3 1.8 T 2005 (est. car was not sold in the USA). I made an up-grade turbinha (KKK K16, collector turbine tubular stainless steel Bosch 42lbs injectors, Walbro 255 fuel pump, chip, ...), I've been fine with it, with a pressure of 21 psi was reaching 354hp (utilies alcohol - ethanol), but after six months, now the car is very bad, crashing when loading the turbine. Since replacing the MAF, spark plugs (already put BRK6EIX, BKR8EIX, BKR7E, Denso) they are biting the top of the tiles. And finally this aparcamento these codes: 17743, 17963 and 16486 ...... I do not know what else to do. (Sorry my bad english)


----------



## sickGTI3 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the same issue with my 03 gti k04 20 setup and unitronic stage 2 + setup why cant i fix it! lol its driving me crazy


----------



## zofgt40 (Oct 26, 2009)

Blody hell code ..

I have the same to and now for almost 2 years. My car has only a chip, it is a 180hp which produces now 215hp (at least on the paper ..).

Driving at a stable speed is nearly impossible. Engine sounds rough and the car seems jercky.

The only thing to do is to press you right foot down to the floor. In that case i don't throw any code.

I made some logs with the VAG and i discovered my timing was sometimes 15° ATDC which is quiet not normal while accelerating. While reading these timing values i can feel the engine running bad. It could be compared to something trying to retain the car behind while trying to go faster.

Of course i changed a lot of things to without any changes:
- Coil pack
- MAF
- DV
- N75
- O2 (primary cat)
- Pressure leak test
- Rewelded my exhaust header which was cracked 
- Cleaned throttle body, made butterfly adjustement
- Cleaded ITS
... 
My fuel mileage is very poor (13l /100km) sorry for the non European. My exhaust is always black dusty due to the poor fuel burning. Etc Etc ..

I am very desapointed, i thought Audi were good and reliable cars.

My next researches:
- checking wiring harness (if someone has a diagram to share it would be greatly appreciated)
- Removing the N249 system and PCV system

I'll keep you posted !


----------

